# Tail-Wearing



## Paxyn (Jan 24, 2008)

So recently I was given as a gift a coyote tail.
It's... Well, it's a real tail, all preserved and whatnot and attached to a clip.

*DISCLAIMER:* _Before you go all ghey activist-atron and start throwing the e-red paint on me, it's a product by a local company who collects donated animal bodies and roadkill and uses their fur and bits that haven't been smooshed all to hell for costuming purposes and junk.
No animal died for the intent of making this tail I'm wearing, else I'd not have bought it. The animal who once had this tail died by crossing the road at the wrong time, or simply being too old._

So being that my jeans have a belt loop in just the right place, I've put the tail on and my shirts cover the clip quite nicely. It's a long, floofy coyote tail that's beige and red with black designs and a white poofy tip. So I figure, what the hell?
Why not?

And I wore it outside. I got loads of compliments! A few weird looks from old people, but it didn't get the reaction I was expecting. Call it a social experiment, if you will. It was interesting to note people's differing reactions to it, the majority were positive. One kid freaked the fuck out when I left a building, stopping dead in his tracks and jabbing his finger at me. "WHAT!?" That was pretty funny. The mother was a pretty hippy chick, who had loads of pagan paraphernalia all over, so I figured... Hey. Let's have some quick fun.

I told him I was a fox spirit and that we could change into humans very convincingly and the only thing that we couldn't change away was our tails, so to make sure to be kind and respect nature because I'd be watching. The mother smiled and didn't object in the least and I heard her reinforcing this to the kid as she walked away. It was awesome.

My co-workers like my tail. They think it's fun and a couple of them want one of their own. I think I might have started a fashion trend.
My tail is sitting very convincingly curled up on the chair with me.
Woo. Tail.

Any of you guys worn tails in public? What were your reactions? What were your reasonings? Are you a "Furry lifestyler" or did you just do it for some animal-fashioned fun or a costume?


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 24, 2008)

*goes all ghey activist and throws e-red paint on you*

That being done, sweet.  I have a fox tail like that.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

I myself have had very few mentionable experiences whilst wearing a tail in public. I do it quite often. Whenever I'm out in just my civilian clothes, and far from the base, and my academy campus, I'm usually wearing my tail and my collar and going to the movies or to the mall or something along that line. I've rarely ever gotten a reaction from people save for the occasional "that's weird" or "oh that's cool." I expected at least one person to cause some sort of commotion at this point. But then again I'm a 220lb soldier who's usually accompanied by a 250lb bodybuilder younger brother.


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah see, I'm 115lbs and 5'5", I'm skinny and small.
I expected someone to be like YO FAGGOT but, so far, no Canadian WBC equivalents.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

I admit I'd like to have a tail...Don't know where I could get one though around here.


----------



## drimi (Jan 24, 2008)

I know a lemur who frmo time to time walks around with her tail .. longer than she is tall.
Her mom made it for her and all who have seen it pets it and loves it ... young as old


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 24, 2008)

hahahah i actually have a real coyote tail too  i just bought it recently.

and i love it  i also have a plush tail, but i dont wear it too often anymore. the fur on it is kinda fried lookin.

also, spikey, you can get them off of ebay


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 24, 2008)

I wear mine out occassionally, but not all the time...mostly because it's a big kangaroo tail! I knock things over with it if I'm not careful.  I've never had any really bad reactions from people, though.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 24, 2008)

Really? I'd prefer to find some place in Nova Scotia near me though...Avoid shipping and all that. If worse comes to worse though.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2008)

That actually super kickass, I mean, I don't advocate the entire fur dealie, but I'm really considering getting myself a nice faux-fur tail, ne? That would be SO kickass, anybody know any sweet links of tail-makers?


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 24, 2008)

google B3 productions, joecifur is a really good creator.

or savage turtle studios.

also, if you look spikey, i;m sure you could find someone around your place


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 24, 2008)

also, reaction wise, i actually had the first tail i had, and had made myself, ripped off, and then i was beaten up.

but ive also had reactions like, "hey, you have a racoon hanging out of your ass" this one made me laugh

and ive had"DUDE!! shes not wearing her tail today! what is the world coming too?!" genuinely saddened person.

though i;'m pretty sure the only reason ive had so many negative reactions is because i go to school with a bunch of closeminded highschool students :/

oh, i also get asked pretty often if people can wear my tail, which i personally find pretty creepy.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 24, 2008)

I wonder how people in school in would react to me wearing a tail. I dunno if I'd get an otter tail or perhaps a fluffy one like a raccoon? It would get alot of looks.


----------



## codewolf (Jan 24, 2008)

lol i wear my tail out a fair bit...... nobody really blinks an eyelid anymore other than the new security guards at the uni nightclub who just look more gormless than usual when they see it XD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 24, 2008)

I want a tail :/

Don't think I would wear it that much though.

-Onyx


----------



## sage_mines (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm planning to make a tail, I just need to buy the fabrics at a fabric store. I'd wear out, since no one will give me a second look. Since I look like a fake emo kid, people can xpect me to wear almost anything.


----------



## Mintywolf (Jan 24, 2008)

I just like to wear it around for fun. 
The only reaction I ever got (that I noticed, I guess if you're wearing a tail you might not notice any looks you get because everyone is looking at something behind you) was once when my friend and I were at an outdoor mall and sitting on a bench outside near the fountain with our tails hanging over the back of the bench.  Very cute.   (She had on her leopard tail and I had on my white wolf tail with a black satin ribbon on it.)  And an older lady who worked in the Godiva shop behind us came out and said "I have to ask . . . why the tails?"  And my friend smiled politely and said that she was a leopard and I was a werewolf.  "But aren't werewolves brown?" she asked.  "I'm an arctic werewolf!"  "Oh well that explains it then."

But the best part of this story is what happened immediately afterwards, although it doesn't have much to do with the tails.  We were just hanging out there, enjoying the chocolate drink thing we had gotten in the Godiva shop previously (they are expensive, so we just got one and put two straws in it) when we were approached by some scenester obviously in high school and propelled by his three scenester friends.  He gave a kind of sidelong glance to the tails like he was having second thoughts but decided to forge ahead anyway.  "So my friends and I noticed that you two are kind of cute . . ." Which is not the most eloquent way of picking up girls. He asked if we were seeing anyone and I expected my friend to say that yes we were, even though we're not, just to deter him before he got too interested.
Instead she replies, calm and earnest as you please, "Actually, we're seeing each other."  (We are not.)
Scenester leans back like we've got cooties. "Whoah, really?"
"Yes." (I smiled and nodded helpfully.)
"Okay . . . that's cool." He slinks back off to his friends.
Meanwhile I am dying trying to keep a straight face and look charming at the same time. Then we fell on each other cracking up silently which probably helped the illusion. So did the drink with two straws I'm sure. 
Afterwards we got up and went away holding hands and doing that particular walk you do when you're wearing a tail because it makes it swing back and forth.


It's my first attempt at a wolf tail (I've made a few cat tails in the past but they aren't difficult) and I didn't have very much fur to work with so it's kind of lame looking.  I'm thinking of getting a better tail maker to do one for me when I have some more money.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 24, 2008)

The only time I wore a tail was at a con, and it was someone else's. I genuinely enjoyed the experience, but I find myself wondering just what social contexts would be not only appropriate but relevant to wear a tail in. I kinda don't do anything that would merit walking around in public and not worrying about what people think of me.


----------



## Kisuke (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone around here is more...judgmental. I don't think I would wear one to school.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 24, 2008)

everyone around here is pretty judgmental (see previous post) but, i say thier just jealouys that they dont have the self confidence i have to do something like that.


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2008)

XxMissFoxX said:
			
		

> google B3 productions, joecifur is a really good creator.



Heh, I got my tail, ears, and feets from him. I think my feets are a "furred sole" example on his page, last time I checked.

I haven't worn my tail much in public, probably because I've met way too many dickish people on my campus. I wear it around the mate's house and in public a bit. I remember some lady in Walmart complementing it, but I don't really get many reactions.


----------



## Oni (Jan 25, 2008)

I try to wear my white tie tailcoat ensemble and fox gear whenever possible. ^.^

They are mostly restricted to private parties and conventions. ^.^


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 25, 2008)

Aw, man, I wish I still had my tail. I had a blue wolf tail that a friend gave to me when he closed his fursuit business a few years back. My parents freaked when they saw me wearing it and threw it out in the trash =/


----------



## Oni (Jan 25, 2008)

*laughs* That sounds like a common response to seeing your son wearing a furry tail around the ages of 5-18.

My parents just show strange expressions when I mention anything about clothing or animals. It does interest them, greatly. The concepts of fursuiting and anthropomorphic animals draw almost anyone's interest and attention.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 25, 2008)

Dragon-tails can get in the way of many things - it's not like a feline tail that can simply slip behind you. I wouldn't wear one if they made it - It'd look like you were wearing a pair of Jeans that had a deformed third-leg sticking out of its rear. (Besides...anthro reptiles and the like don't feel the need to cover their tails most of the time.) Especially if it has the Bronze's spiky fin running its length.



Although I do have a rather brightly coloured coat that seems kind of like a Quetzal bird's patterns. It also has two coattails that I call Quetzalcoattails. (It's a pun on Quetzalcoatl...get it?)


----------



## theg90 (Jan 26, 2008)

Where might I acquire a tail like that?


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 26, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> Where might I acquire a tail like that?



a tail like what?


----------



## net-cat (Jan 26, 2008)

Only time I've ever worn a tail out in public was on Halloween and at conventions.

I don't have the nerve to do it other than that...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 26, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Only time I've ever worn a tail out in public was on Halloween and at conventions.
> 
> I don't have the nerve to do it other than that...



When I acquire one that would probably be my only time I would wear it in public. Same reason for not other wise :/

-Onyx


----------



## theg90 (Jan 26, 2008)

XxMissFoxX said:
			
		

> gmanxbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tail that slips through the back of your jean belt hole


----------



## feilen (Jan 26, 2008)

Hehe, I wore my tail  to the mall recently. Mostly all I got were complements, although there was one group of people I overheard trying to figure out how to spell 'Furry' and were obviously referring to me and a friend. He was wearing  his wolf tail ^_^


----------



## pinkplushii (Jan 26, 2008)

When I get myself a tail I'm definitely wearing it to school. I go to a small school and everyone is pretty accepting. Of course, that doesn't mean they'll accept my tail wearing, but they know I have strong spiritual animal beliefs and draw animal people. xD

I don't know where I could buy myself a tail though. I have a very specific design in my mind.


----------



## YurouYuki (Jan 26, 2008)

Some months back during summer a lady friend and I walked through our neighborhood wearing tails; an old woman stared at us and slowly closed her door, some girls asked us where we got them and said they were sexy, a couple young guys in a truck gave us 'the look' (you know the flirty one) and honked at us, and a little kid yelled "I didn't know it was halloween yet!" The next day we went to a mall/strip/plaza and an old guy that ran one of the shops thought it was neat. Oh and a little dog in the pet store stared at us for about 6 akward minutes before he found out where the dog toys were. I try not to wear it too much around town lest it look bad to a potential employer or attract unwanted attention.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 27, 2008)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> When I get myself a tail I'm definitely wearing it to school. I go to a small school and everyone is pretty accepting. Of course, that doesn't mean they'll accept my tail wearing, but they know I have strong spiritual animal beliefs and draw animal people. xD
> 
> I don't know where I could buy myself a tail though. I have a very specific design in my mind.



most "tail makers" can make a completely custom tail, designed exactly how you want it, a really good one is savage turtle studios. though the more detailed you get the more they tend to cost


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 27, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> XxMissFoxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most do that, you just need a belt


----------



## theg90 (Jan 27, 2008)

XxMissFoxX said:
			
		

> gmanxbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, where can I get one?  Any links or suggestions?


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 27, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> XxMissFoxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.dragonsteel.org/c.htm
savageturtlestudios.com
pawstar.com

and if you look on ebay you can find both some real ones and plush ones, though you have to look pretty hard for plush ones


----------



## MilkHermit (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't want a tail. XD It just seems weird to me, though it would look good on others. Also I care too much about what my friends and, to be honest, my exes think of me. :wink: I've already been beat with the crazy stick once.


----------



## tru7h (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't have one, but I'd like to get one eventually.


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a fox tail as well from a company who does the same thing as the one you got yours from. Although I'm a wolf and the current tail I have is a silver color with gray lines in it well I'm a black wolf so I need to find one thats long and black. If the company you got yours from has a website would you be so kind as to message it to me? Anyways so not the point...

I have worn my tail out in public and most of the reactions I got were positive. During new years I was going out to a rave with some friends and when I go out dancing I always wear my tail. I went in to get some change and the gas attendent said "You know you have a tail right?" and I replyed "Yeah I know" then when I left he said "Happy new year wolf girl!" it was awesome.

Another time there was this little kid that was loving my tail he kept trying to get his dad to look it was cute. But mostly I only get odd looks from people and a few complements I have had a couple people ask to pet my tail. So I've yet to really recieve any negitive reaction but we shall see what happens as time goes on.

On a final note I've been a fur forever but I'm recently out of the fur closet *no not the other closet* but I think I'm more of a Fur lifestyler then just a hobbiest.


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

Nalerenn said:
			
		

> Aw, man, I wish I still had my tail. I had a blue wolf tail that a friend gave to me when he closed his fursuit business a few years back. My parents freaked when they saw me wearing it and threw it out in the trash =/



Awww I'm sorry to hear that... I remember the first tail I made my self. I wore that thing EVERYWHERE for about a month and a half maybe two months. Then my parents took it and threw it away... That was back when I was about 7 or 8.

P.S. Sorry for the double post... heh...


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 28, 2008)

It sucks, but on the upside, I've now got my own place away from my psycho parents, so I can pretty easily get a new one. The trouble is choice, though. I like the sound of the one that Paxyn mentioned. They sound expensive, but totally worth it.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Jan 28, 2008)

I never had just a tail to wear, instead a whole cow costume and my friend had a horse costume. Since we are pretty weird and crazy people, we usually wore them and did a bunch of random stuff while walking in the middle of the city. People usually just laughed at everything. There's the obligatory weird looks as, as always, some takes EVERYTHING too seriously and the kids usually just like people being dumb in costume..that or pull the tail and pull of some of the tuft's strings off. (Or go "Mom look at the fat cow!" ): )

But yeah, I never saw much negative reaction. I guess it's as long as you don't give the impression you're serious when doing so.


----------



## ShaoShao (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a bushy, lilac cat tail I had made to wear with a fleece hat to an anime convention (yes, it's based on an obscure anime character) - decided to make use of it by wearing it to college for Children in Need. I was late though, so I put it on in the train and walked down the high street with it. Some people looked at it at the crossings, but nothing was said and there weren't really any 'wtf's that shit for?' looks.

I wore it to the class and nobody stared or commented there even. I had to practically point it out to the teacher I'm friends with when I went to talk with her. We had a bit of a laugh because I'd tried learning a few animu dances to raise money; did a bit of one with the tail wiggling about.

Lots of people were wearing Pugsy ears though, and one girl had a custom-made pompom tail to match hers, so I didn't stand out that much. No one gave me monies and I ended up donating my own to the local football team (who were out collecting for CiN on the high street... they've one guy who has a badly-made lion costume and sometimes he wanders about in it on his days off).



Last Thursday did give me an idea why where my college is is more accepting than the rest of the county. We have our fair share of emos, goth gatherings and clown-fights, but Thursday lunchtime last week I went into the manga section of a bookshop and found a girl with hueg, fluffy fox ears on her hat and a fox badge. I ended up walking behind her up the high street and I don't think, after the initial 'wait, did I see that right?', anyone was particularly bothered.

*Edit:* I forgot to mention, on Halloween the town my college is in was filled with cat girls from the all girl grammar school. Ears, collars, tails, ribbons and jingle bells, strutting around in mini-skirts and cardigans.


----------



## Kinday (Jan 28, 2008)

Enjoyed reading your stories.
Iâ€™d never have the courage to wear a tail outside though.:cry:


----------



## Blinque (Jan 28, 2008)

That's really freaking awesome, actually.  I had no idea there was such a company.  83  I'd like to check them out.

But at the same time I'd feel kind of creepy wearing one, knowing at one point it was attatched to a real animal.  >>;


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

Kinday said:
			
		

> Enjoyed reading your stories.
> Iâ€™d never have the courage to wear a tail outside though.:cry:



*huggles* I'm sorry well maybe one day you'll be comfortable enough to wear one out in public. But if not its all good ^^ *tail wags*


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 28, 2008)

Blinque said:
			
		

> That's really freaking awesome, actually.  I had no idea there was such a company.  83  I'd like to check them out.
> 
> But at the same time I'd feel kind of creepy wearing one, knowing at one point it was attatched to a real animal.  >>;



hehehe

yopu can get plush ones too, made of foux fur and stuffed ^^

i just prefer my real one because i love the way it moves more then a plush tail, it just looks real.


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

XxMissFoxX said:
			
		

> hehehe
> 
> yopu can get plush ones too, made of foux fur and stuffed ^^
> 
> i just prefer my real one because i love the way it moves more then a plush tail, it just looks real.



I agree with you. Pretty much the only thing thats stopped me from making a plush tail is that the real fur looks so much more realistic with the way it moves. Now if only the one I had was black and a bit longer *le sigh* but we do with what we have LOL


----------



## theg90 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know if I'd have the courage to wear on pretty much anywhere except where I'm alone.  Too many rude people at school, but living in Seattle does have its highlights!  You could be streaking and nobody would care!


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 29, 2008)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> I've already been beat with the crazy stick once.



Meh.  A good thwapping with the crazy stick is mandatory initiation into full furrydom.


----------



## Kibakun (Mar 13, 2008)

I've worn my fox tail every day since i got it at Ohayocon 08. I've heard trolls shout phrases like, "You've got a raccoon shoved up your ass," "faggot," "fox-ass," etc. 

But not all reaction has been bad, occansionally people want to wear my tail; they ask me why I have one, and they notice when I don't wear it (At band/jazz concerts that I've preformed in, during mass) In fact at my band concert last night my friends joked, "You're not wearing a tail, and you're wearing shoes? The world might be coming to an end." I've found other furries at my school just by wearing a tail.

Hehe, I can't wait till band camp, 'cause i'll be a senior and at my band camp every senior gets a freshman who must do/wear whatever (within reason of course) the senior tells them to. I'll make my freshman wear bunny ears and a cat or fox tail.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 13, 2008)

Iron-Wolf said:
			
		

> I myself have had very few mentionable experiences whilst wearing a tail in public. I do it quite often. Whenever I'm out in just my civilian clothes, and far from the base, and my academy campus, I'm usually wearing my tail and my collar and going to the movies or to the mall or something along that line. I've rarely ever gotten a reaction from people save for the occasional "that's weird" or "oh that's cool." I expected at least one person to cause some sort of commotion at this point. But then again I'm a 220lb soldier who's usually accompanied by a 250lb bodybuilder younger brother.



i also have to get away from base to wear my tail and collar. In civilian clothes, I've managed to get away with wearing a collar on base. By now, even the higher-ups see it as part of my personality. Go figure. They all know I'm a furry. They consider me,"Unique." They don't mean retarded or stupid btw. I'm actually really good friends with the higher ups. Now in terms of reactions outside of base...seems people don't really care. Some say it's cool, others say "what the hell are you doing, you're retarded." But usually those words come out of weak idiots. I had one kid convinced it was real. I told him to tug it slightly. Well he pulled it pretty hard and i yelped to make it seem like it hurt. He said sorry though. He was all like,"Sorry, Mr. Fox-person." Ahhh....children. His parents were cool. Didn't give me a hassle about it at all. Then again, everyone in California has their own things that they are into. There are a lot furries in Cali, actually.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 15, 2008)

Kibakun said:
			
		

> I've worn my fox tail every day since i got it at Ohayocon 08. I've heard trolls shout phrases like, "You've got a raccoon shoved up your ass," "faggot," "fox-ass," etc.
> 
> But not all reaction has been bad, occansionally people want to wear my tail; they ask me why I have one, and they notice when I don't wear it (At band/jazz concerts that I've preformed in, during mass) In fact at my band concert last night my friends joked, "You're not wearing a tail, and you're wearing shoes? The world might be coming to an end." I've found other furries at my school just by wearing a tail.
> 
> Hehe, I can't wait till band camp, 'cause i'll be a senior and at my band camp every senior gets a freshman who must do/wear whatever (within reason of course) the senior tells them to. I'll make my freshman wear bunny ears and a cat or fox tail.



You found furries at your school? I wish there were some at mine.

One of my friends is kinda into the *cough* more explicit categories of furry art. But he's not a furry. Strange :

If I had a tail, I'd probably not wear it in public. This is not the most accepting community. Rednecks. And most in my group of friends at school are /b/tards, and I wouldn't want them finding out I was a furry. I've come out of the *furry* closet to two of my friends though. One of whom being a /b/tard. I'm really happy he was cool with it. But still, I don't want the rest of them finding out. I'd probly get beat up pretty bad.


----------



## chronoteeth (Mar 17, 2008)

I dare not wear my fox tail I won outside of a normal place, due to fear of death.

The 'hood isn't exactly the best place to wear fox tails.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 17, 2008)

The homophobic Italian conformists that live by me (I mean it, EVERYONE is either Italian or Sicilian) wouldn't recieve it well. They are insane and would probably stone me for wearing it. I got called gay one day because I wore a Pink Floyd 'Dark Side Of The Moon' T-Shirt like this.

People are idiots and I'm afraid that I would never be able to do such things in public. I envy you people.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

only wore a tail to a convention once......I'm too scared to waer it in my town. I think the people around here would try to kill me....litterally. They just about told me to Fuck off when I wore my smiley face badge out so a tail, tehy just arent ready. (the the smiley face on my back right at average eye level so teh minute I turn around they'd see a yellow smiley starign at them)


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 17, 2008)

so you people who own a tail, and just dont wear it because your worried what others will think...? Well... i dont think it would be as easy as i would think, but just forget them, Its your life, if someone makes a comment, comment back, (unless of corse its a big hulk dude who would kill you).. 

On an other note -
i would like a tail myself.. but for the following reasons, its probably not a good idea at this point in my life

1) im 15, and people think im a freek already, Why make it worse this soon?

2) It would give away the fact im a furrie, and i dont plan to do that until im at least 18

3) i wouldnt know where to get one anyhoo


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

Rokye Ralin said:
			
		

> so you people who own a tail, and just dont wear it because your worried what others will think...? Well... i dont think it would be as easy as i would think, but just forget them, Its your life, if someone makes a comment, comment back, (unless of corse its a big hulk dude who would kill you)..
> 
> On an other note -
> i would like a tail myself.. but for the following reasons, its probably not a good idea at this point in my life
> ...



you're right, it's not as easy as you think. I've got a really good job I have to worry about losing and this town is very small minded. like I said, they got pissed off at a smilley face button. 

If you want to find a tail though, your best bet is either on the net with something like ebay, or, try a convention. theres always atail seller at teh cons also, if you want to do something sorta along the lines of tail wearing, try weraing out teh phila paw I keep hearing about. you never know, you might meet another fur


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 17, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> Rokye Ralin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



f i was alloud to go to a convention, i would, but unfortunatly, i have bitchy parents, so i cant... Yet!

and as for meeting another fur, In my dreams! i dont know any other furs in real yet, Or at least i dont think i do, and i dont think i will for a long, long time


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 17, 2008)

Rokye Ralin said:
			
		

> Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you never kow. I know two other furs in real life. One I would have never guessed unless he ahd told me, and teh other....well somehow I just knew. something deep down inside said "taht guys gonna be at he con, just cause he's that diffrent." turned out I was right but like I said, you might be surprised how many of us there are and how many of us are hiding it.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 17, 2008)

i want this and some paws too it would be so nice and cuddly =^_^=


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 17, 2008)

* in fact i want it so much i posted this twice.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 17, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> Rokye Ralin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meh... i dont even think people in my school even have a clue what the hell a furrie is, so i think you can rule that part out... heh..


----------



## Yggd (Mar 17, 2008)

It wouldn't be worth having to constantly ignore/explain to people about the tail, and, probably, the fandom. I'd definitely wear one, but not around people who obviously aren't actually interested in learning something. Since it's usually hard to tell these people apart from others, I'd rather just wear one around people I know are comfortable with it, and, preferably, in a house.


----------



## sparx (Mar 21, 2008)

well, ive learned from experience, that no matter where you live, there are open minded people and there are people who feel that there is a 'norm' that needs to be followed.

the only thing that really matters, is what you feel comfortable with. and ive also noticed that if you are open and happy about things that other people dont like (a tail, perhaps), you dont get harassed about it (i learned from experience, cause im openly gay, and openly furry) instead, people notice that yer happy with yourself and dont bother you. (because whats the point bothering someone about something they are happy about?)

so if you feel the need to express yourself, and wear a tail, go for it. 

perhaps someday, other people will realise that the real wierd thing, is following the norm, and not being individual.


----------



## dog_over_man (Mar 21, 2008)

Wearing a tail made of real fur is contributing to an industry built on degradation, mutilation and death. Animals are trapped by their legs, electrocuted, hung, shot, bred in close quarters and kept in horrible conditions just so you can be closer to the physical attraction you have for them while you make up cute little stories and play charades. 

Then again. Look around. All the meat we eat comes from the same system, even much of the vegetables are grown on the bloodied shoulders of inexpensive immigrant, foreign and child labor. Habitats are cleared for your consumption. Factories pump filth into the Earth, our entire lives are spent pointing fingers at one poison while running into the arms of another. 

Cheers!

But yeah I used to rock a tail. I think it just works with some get-ups. Couple years ago this guy at the courthouse was like "Some people might think that's far out... But I think that's wild."  Now'days I dress a lot more normal I suppose and also work somewhere where that sort of attire would be about as out of line as out of line can get (organic whole food market run by raw food vegans). As for fake tails I just find it kind of embarassing. Like I just don't really want to be hanging around people who wear tails in public. Sometimes it looks cool but usually its just effin' weird and I don't like people staring at me.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, for the first time in my life I spotted a college student that regularly wears a tail...and an ear hat.

Fucking weirds me out.

If any one of you skeezy creeps is that girl...

Why the hell did you wear it in the rain?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to wear this cat tail I had all over the place. Mind you, I was also ten, so people didn't stare and I also didn't have the backbreaking shame I do now.

I'd probably never wear one in public, either, but I suspect that if I'm in the fandom for a few years I'll warm up to the idea (after all, I'm thinking of walking into the place where I work (while I'm off-shift, of course) while cosplaying).


----------



## dog_over_man (Mar 21, 2008)

There were kids in my last college who wore those retarded Naruto head bands. 

I was pretty disgusted. How absolutely lame. And they were always those greasy lard types too. I just want to grab and shake them like, "WAS THE RIDICULE YOU SUFFERED IN HIGH SCHOOL NOT ENOUGH!?"


----------



## sparx (Mar 21, 2008)

dogoverman said:
			
		

> There were kids in my last college who wore those retarded Naruto head bands.
> 
> I was pretty disgusted. How absolutely lame. And they were always those greasy lard types too. I just want to grab and shake them like, "WAS THE RIDICULE YOU SUFFERED IN HIGH SCHOOL NOT ENOUGH!?"


honestly, do you have to be so opiniative?
and even so, keep it to yourself dude, i can assure you that there are at least a few people who have posted in/and or read this topic who own a naruto headband, and you have suceeded in making them feel like shit.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 21, 2008)

dogoverman said:
			
		

> There were kids in my last college who wore those retarded Naruto head bands.
> 
> I was pretty disgusted. How absolutely lame. And they were always those greasy lard types too. I just want to grab and shake them like, "WAS THE RIDICULE YOU SUFFERED IN HIGH SCHOOL NOT ENOUGH!?"



Woah, calm down kid.
Don't be so judgmental towards others. Could you at least try to give your opinion in a more nuanced and respectful way? no need to go bashing 'em.

About tail wearing: I don't have one myself, but I don't think I'd wear one in public myself. (See dogovermans reactions to understand why not)
I can imagine they'd be fun to wear around a con though, but I won't be going to one of those untill 09 if all goes as planned..


----------



## Krystalynn (Mar 30, 2008)

I have one of those real tails like the OP has. I've only worn in in public a few times, the last time being my junior year in high school. I never really got any negative reactions to it, just a few 'Hey! You has a tail!' type comments, and one guy yanked it off and broke the chain (which I fixed, he didn't mean to yank it that hard. XD)

But now that I'm in the magical land of college, I'm thinkin' of wearing it again for a day to see what happens to class. Maybe might run into some of those elusive Houston furries that I can't seem to locate anywhere!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 30, 2008)

So uhh... despite how it died, wearing a dead animal's body part isn't in the least bit creepy to you? 

I'm sorry, I but I have to point out the fact that you are a person who identifies with animals--a furry--and yet you find it ok to parade around in a detached coyote tail? 

So is it ok for me to wear my dead grandfather's face as a mask?

that is messed up.  it doesn't matter how you obtained it--the fact that you are wearing a dead coyote's servered tail is a testament to your hypocricy. 
Thats like me saying that since I love art, I like to rip off peices of paintings and glue them to my forehead.


----------



## OttahMatic (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd like to own an Otter tail for the purpose of owning an Otter tail.

Also, quick input on wearing them out in public: Don't.


----------



## Krystalynn (Mar 30, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> So uhh... despite how it died, wearing a dead animal's body part isn't in the least bit creepy to you?
> 
> I'm sorry, I but I have to point out the fact that you are a person who identifies with animals--a furry--and yet you find it ok to parade around in a detached coyote tail?
> 
> ...



Well, I myself am against the slaughter of animals and such merely for overexpensive clothing items in fashion and the like, however.

Humans have been wearing 'dead animal body parts' since the very early days, in use as clothing and other essential items, as well as using them as shelter (buffalo hides and things.) So, really. To me, it doesn't feel creepy to me, because more or less everything we wear and use comes from mostly organic materials, be it plants or animals. So, eh.

I hope that makes some sense, my mind's a bit tired, at the moment from concentrating on a large story. >.-.< Words are struggling.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 30, 2008)

i wore a tail and ears to a craft fair (same tail as my fursuit has)
people loved it, took pictures, kids wannted to pet my tail
and if any one asked i said i was promoting the cat rescue i work with rather than explain the furry fandom aspect of it

wearing the tail makes me more confident some times as people look at the tail not me and, well i dunno it makes me feel like less of a recluse cause i am standing out...
i hardly ever wear it publically and when i do its to artsy fartsy things like a craft fair or a commic/anime convention


----------



## Alex Cross (Mar 30, 2008)

The only reason I ever bought a tail was for a gag. I would tell people that I got some tail and their minds would be in the gutter; I'd show them the tail and say, "I _bought_ a tail... you sick bastards."


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> CombatRaccoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I don't really think that repeating history is a good thing, considering humanity's record of it... (repeated wars, genocides, hunting species to oblivion... that sort of thing.)


But theres a big difference between using an animal for shelter or food versus wearing their servered body part for show.


----------



## dog_over_man (Mar 30, 2008)

Re: Replies, belated.

Why do I have to be so opinionative? Because this is a forum, the entire point of which is to share opinions and statements of fact. And I am, in fact, stating my opinion when I say that wearing a Naruto headband at college is stupid. If looking like a commercial goon for a really bad anime is your thing then great but it's not mine, I think ya'll look like a bunch of walking billboards. It's not a fashion statement. It's about as original as band t-shirts. 

And anyway, I don't take offense when people tell me things I'm into suck, I mean shit I had a woman come up to me in person and tell me my rat tail was retarded and I was retarded for having one and I just laughed. Everyone's entitled to their opinion, I don't even know this woman and you don't even know me. So don't take mine so damn personally, how about that? 


In other other news, I scrape roadkill and do all sorts of things with the body parts. I have no problem doing this or wearing it because its beneficial to animals in general, but I find people who wear animal parts such as tails really creepy and pretty much the last thing you'd think someone would want to do for something they admired.


----------



## Kelsh (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm actually thinking of making me own ocelot tail and ears soon enough. I don't have the creativity for a fursuit, plus my parents would never let me out in public with it.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Nalerenn said:


> Aw, man, I wish I still had my tail. I had a blue wolf tail that a friend gave to me when he closed his fursuit business a few years back. My parents freaked when they saw me wearing it and threw it out in the trash =/


that sucks...my mom just said "don't wear it when I'm around" so yeah..but when i go see my dad i wear it almost all the time. hes fine with it.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 27, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> that sucks...my mom just said "don't wear it when I'm around" so yeah..but when i go see my dad i wear it almost all the time. hes fine with it.


This topic is old. Post #81 is from 03-31-2008.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 27, 2009)

i wear mine out some times


----------



## Ratte (Sep 27, 2009)

Fucking dammit.  Don't necro.


----------

